
Who Saved the Most Lives in History - ZeljkoS
http://www.scienceheroes.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=258&Itemid=232
======
__DarkBlue
Stanislav Petrov has to be a contender:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_Who_Saved_the_World](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_Who_Saved_the_World)

------
smoyer
Infection used to be the potential killer behind any (otherwise) non-life-
threatening injury. I'm a but surprised that only 82MM people are deemed to
have been saved by antibiotics. Perhaps that number is for Penicillin only?

